# uh o poison ivy!



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well, looks like my lil angel is being tormented by poison ivy on her underbelly where thes not much hair. is there anything i can do? i kno in the wild they would have to tough it out but seems like maybe i could get medicine for it nowadays, well hurry and tell me what to do! 

thanks


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

see what the vet says i personally didnt know dogs were prone to getting poison ivy!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i didnt know it either but ther is poison outside and her belly is just the right hight...i was reading online and it seems that short haired dogs can def. get a rash from it, im thinkin about cortizone cream, but i dont want her to lick it and get sick or anything. ill have to wait a couple day s till im able to go to the vet, any other ideas?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

intensive said:


> well, looks like my lil angel is being tormented by poison ivy on her underbelly where thes not much hair. is there anything i can do? i kno in the wild they would have to tough it out but seems like maybe i could get medicine for it nowadays, well hurry and tell me what to do!
> 
> thanks


Dogs can not get Poison Ivy or Poison Oak, but there hair can transfer it to you.

Please post photos of your dogs belly.

Have you thought about taking the dog to the VET


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that some dogs can have problem with poison ivy or poison sumac. I would make up a paste of baking soda and water and rub that on her it won't make her sick like if you used benadryl lotion or calymine (sp?) lotion.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ill try and post a picture right now, but im almost positive its PI, as i stated before i wont be able to take her to the vet until this weekend.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ok heres a cell phone pic,


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

uh o, forgot to censor out the nipps


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not a vet but it looks like an allergic dermatitis of sorts or possibly fire ant bites


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I'm not a vet but it looks like an allergic dermatitis of sorts or possibly fire ant bites


I agree with Patch-o-Pits. There is no PI where I'm from and I've had that same rash like irriataion pop up on a couple of my dogs. Do give Angel some pain reliever, maybe baby asprin(not tylenol). I believe the dosage ratio is 150mg to every 30lbs, I'm sure I'll be correvted if I'm wrong but that is what I dose out when my dogs get into it with eachother or if Kork is being a dumb a$$ and injurs himself doing something stupid. Definately use the Bakingsoda paste, it'll help to dry it out for a while. Maybe after a couple of days you can rub some Utter Cream on it to moisturize. Good luck!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well i did baking soda paste cream on it yesterday and it seemed to help, its still red, but not as red, seems to be going away, hopefully it goes away soon. shes inside all day in the kitchen if not on a walk or at my parents house runnin around with me, she isnt bothered by it tho, i think she thinks im kinda weird for rubbin her down with bakin soda tho lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

you could just try giving her benadryl it's 1 gram for 1pound of body weight...and won't make her sleepy like in people...I don't see why she couldn't have an allergic reaction to PI, Sydney broke out a little when she was a pup and the grass was real high it made her itchy...of course if it's not iching her then it might be something else?? I dunno


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well good news, its gettin better! i changed there food over back to solid gold so that mighta helped, im just glad its gettin better im missing cuddling with her since i thought i might get poisin lol


----------

